# B544 Front Fog/Spot Lamps



## froggyman (Sep 11, 2008)

Help with fuse required. The lower front Hella Fog/Spot lamps on my 2001 A class 544 have ceased to work. Bulbs are fine and relay operates. There is however no feed to operate the lamps. according to the Fiat base manal there is a 15amp fuse fitted but not in main fusebox. Any ideas please.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Foggyman
There is a panel each side of the of the dash that cover a recess which contains several fuses. They are held closed by allan keys

Steve F


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Froggy.

Taken from the manual for the 2.8JTD



> The fog lamps are activated by a button on the control panel.
> The fog lamp circuit is protected by a special fuse and controlled by a relay, both located in the underfacia junction unit.
> Fog lamp activation is dependent on side light activation. If the key is turned OFF or the side lights are deactivated, the fog lamps are deactivated even if the activation button has been pressed.
> Fog lamp activation is indicated by a warning light on the control switch.


If this does'nt help I'll have a further dig into the CD.

Dave.


----------

